# 1966 GTO Convertible Rusto Mod



## SpeedyGreco (May 16, 2014)

Here's my 66 GTO convertible project. Just a little history about this car. It was purchased by our family in the early 80's and my brother drove the car for a few years until he went into the service. I was fortunate enough to drive the car throughout high school and had it for the next 6 years until I parted ways with it. After 22 years I recently purchased the car back and started stripping it down for a frame off restoration. I intended to do most of the work until I ran into a little more rust than I was comfortable with. I found a shop that I was confident could handle the job and shipped it off to them in March of this year. They're finishing up the sheet metal now and hopefully it will be in paint soon. I'll dig up the pictures and try and bring this up to date.


----------



## SpeedyGreco (May 16, 2014)

Here's a shot of what the car looked like in 1989 and a couple of the car when I started.


----------



## SpeedyGreco (May 16, 2014)

... and a few more


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow, now there's a serious project. All good. Matt


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Isn't it amazing that the passion for these old cars is so great that we will do literally anything to bring them back from the dead? 





Well done sir, looks like it is coming along nicely. :thumbsup:


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

ALKYGTO said:


> Isn't it amazing that the passion for these old cars is so great that we will do literally anything to bring them back from the dead?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roger that!

Keep us informed on your progress.


Bear


----------



## SpeedyGreco (May 16, 2014)

I think that the sentimental value outweighed rational thinking on this one. Otherwise this car would be in the crusher. Ok, enough of the sappy $#it, let's get back to the good stuff...

Here's what was left under the quarter reveal molding- before and after pics.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice work. And, you'll never regret it, either....(at least once it's finished!!!) Yes, please keep us posted.


----------



## SpeedyGreco (May 16, 2014)

Thanks for the reassurance. I'm almost at the point of having "restorers remorse" if there is such a thing. Every part of this car needs some kind of work.
Here's a few of the rain gutter repair.


----------



## SpeedyGreco (May 16, 2014)

Here's some of the tail panel work


----------



## SpeedyGreco (May 16, 2014)

And some of the trunk deck. 
I need to order weather stripping for the trunk and doors. I figured I would just order a complete kit but the only one I could find was the stage II kit from OPGI. Anyone know of another source for a complete kit for a convertible or can comment on the OPGI kit?


----------



## milnersXcoupe (Mar 22, 2009)

Bump for Update ?


----------

